# Small 3-phase VFD



## Micke S (Jan 4, 2015)

Has anyone used this type of VFD and know if they works well or not? It is a 2.2 kW 3-phase 380-440 V unit that delivers 3-phase from 0 to 300 Hz. I'll use one to the filing machine if it works OK. The others I have are unnecessary big units for 7 kW. One is already used for the Örn-lathe and the other is needed for the caste lathe if I get it next week.

This is the smaller one I'm wondering about.




_This VFD can be used for constant torque loads (such as hard starting: Air compressors, HVAC units) and variable torque loads (such as pumps, fans, etc). It can be used as motor speed control and a phase converter. Many customers bought this VFD from us to use for: Lathes, Mills, Car Hoists, Pumps and Conveyors, etc.
Technical Parameters
1. Input Voltage: 380VAC-440VAC
2.Output Voltage:380VAC-440VAC (analog to Input Voltage)
3.Input Frequency: 48 to 63 Hz
4.Output Frequency: 0 to 300 Hz
5.Input Phase: 3 phase 
6.Output Phase: 3 phase
Features
1. Our item adopts the TI chip,Infineon IGBT.
2. PID control; advanced calculous PID closed loop arithmetic, quick responding speed and high suitability;
3. Easy PLC function can realize 16 legs of speed and inverter control function;
4. RS485 communication port, adopting standard international MODBUS main circuit control;
5. Low output ratting torque, low speed running ability;
6. Carrier adjustable by 16KHZ, completely soundless working environment;
7. Auto voltage regulation (AVR) technique.
8. ISO9001 certifaction.
9. supports voltage/frenquent(V/F) and open-loop vector control of three-phase AC asynchronous motor.
10. Super SVC algorithm: It adopts high-speed response, enhanced low-frequency loading capacity and supports torque control of SVC, which will bring you a new using experience.
11. Independent cooling channel designrevents dust and corrosive gas damaging the circuit board, and slows down the aging speed of 

circuit board.
Weight and Demesion
Packing Size: 210MM(L)*130MM(W)*170MM(H)
Gross Weight:  1.25KGS / Net Weight: 0.98KGS_


----------



## Karl_T (Jan 4, 2015)

do you have the 440 volt input voltage? Most of us don't.

Other than that, should work fine


----------



## stupoty (Jan 4, 2015)

The build style looks kind of similar to a range called HY invertors, i have recently purchased 2 of them, a 4hp and a 2hp version (220v).

They are performing ok for me so far.

One interesting thing i had with my cheep chinease invertors was that the earth point layout wasnt the same.

the 4hp one had two screw posts with earth symbol next to them which i use for conecting some of the earths to.

however the 2hp one had the same position screws and same symbol in the plastic next to them but they had no continuity to the earth terminal on the screw terminal block.

All I'm saying is double check the earth bonding etc. as thats always your first line of safety if any faults were to develop.

Stuart


----------



## Micke S (Jan 4, 2015)

Karl_T said:


> do you have the 440 volt input voltage? Most of us don't.
> 
> Other than that, should work fine



We and the rest of Europe have 230 Volt single phase and 400 Volt 3-phase (230 V times root of 3).  I believe you have about 120/210 in the US but am not sure.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 4, 2015)

Our normal household wiring is 120/240 V single phase, giving 120 V on each side of the center tap neutral (technically described as a ''current carrying grounded conductor''). 

Common commercial 3 phase, for stores, hotels, schools, etc. is 208 V.  This gives 3 legs of 120V to ground also.

Common industrial 3 phase is normally 240 or 480 volt.


----------



## Nightshift (Jan 5, 2015)

Micke S said:


> We and the rest of Europe have 230 Volt single phase and 400 Volt 3-phase (230 V times root of 3).  I believe you have about 120/210 in the US but am not sure.


Micke, this VFD requires 380-440v input, and you only have 230v single phase input, unless you really have 400v 3-phase input (which would also work). If you indeed only have 230v single phase input, you need to search for a VFD that will work with that. Bill


----------



## Micke S (Jan 14, 2015)

I have 3*400 VAC input. The VFD is tested without remarks. I've tested it on the milling machine. But it will be used on a friends lathe with about the same motor rating. The VFD is rated for 2.2. kW so it will handle up to 3 horsepower.

[video=youtube;Mutg4-qxa1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mutg4-qxa1A&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------

